# Craigslist find



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I scored a craigslist find here is a Reliant 14 bandsaw sat in the guy basement in new condition. Got it for $75 dollars.:yes4:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Woo Freakin Hoo! YEAH Baby!!! lol

wtg Gary!


----------



## slackinone (May 31, 2013)

Nice Find :yes2:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, you will save yourself a lot of grief if you watch the set up video by Alex from Carter Bandsaw Products.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*band saw*

Hi Gary nice find I have a machine of same design called wood master only difference is the color my machine is cream. regards carl


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is alex with the band saw tune up link Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Del, the video is linked in the sticky thread in this section: Band saw set up.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice find


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations!

I've been cruising the Craig's List here for a 14" bandsaw for over 6 months now. So far, if the price was great, I've gotten as close as "You're the second caller. The first is on his way to look at it now. If he doesn't take it, I'll call you back..." Mostly here, I've seen them listed the other way, where the owner has no clue how much they're worth and wants "more" than the same make/model goes for new... I figure if I "keep" looking, my odds have got to get better at that. 

I even went to 2 auctions, but they went for over my price range.

I also have my name/number at the local HF store with their Asst. Manager. They have an older model there as their display (with 1HP motor) that hasn't been made/sold by HF in about a year plus. ...For whenever they update their floor display to a current model, to call me to buy that one. ...But the Manager will not budge on it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow what a great find, guess I will keep on looking


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks mike for the heads up on the alignment. I was disappointed the carter update is $244 thats not going to happen.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I got a chance to checkout the bandsaw was going through the alignment ran into a problem was centering the upper guide and tried losing the guide pivot set screw and the casting snapped so nothing to hold the upper guide in place. Very poor cast aluminum part. I understand the harvard freight bandsaw uses the same guide. I thought about upgrading using carter upgrade kit but $244 for Reliant DD 90 model. I was surprised it cut very smooth even without upper guide cutting a straight cut it was just pine though. Any other suggestion would be appreciated any advice on getting parts from Harvard Freight?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would see if you could get the part from Harbor Freight, Gary.

You have nothing to lose.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gary--Which bandsaw did you buy? I've got a Ridgid which is one of many clones of the same machine, and broke the lower guide bushing bracket last Sunday. Ereplacementparts.com had it for under $6, but shipping was $6 also, here in 2 days. Those guides are not centered on the blade, the guide blocks handle that task. And, as we've both learned, they don't bend!!

earl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Upper guide*

I have the Reliant DD 90 not in business any more support Harvard freight Central machine has replacement parts. Here is a picture.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Since the guide support broke and now you would have to buy it to be back in business... and a carter kit from Rockler is about $179 and their having a 20% off sale this week... does that make it more attractive now? 

I mean, if that kit replaces the part that broke, it might be better quality and you end up being ahead on accuracy... Just thinking about your options...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Not true that model number DD 90 is $244 Now I'm approaching new price hence not a bargain.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I see Carter listing the RLT14 kit for your saw (DD 90) and listing it as $244

Just saying... Others told you that the Grizzly and HF are parts sources for your Bandsaw... They both use Carter Kit UNV1 for $179... Either it's possible that those saws are not as direct replacement parts as they say or maybe the UNV1 kit might work out for you. 

Edit-- I have a TIG, and some metal and non-ferrous bits. If it were me and the company was out of business... Weld it back together (Chinese cast aluminum is a challenge to weld) --or-- Make a new piece out of solid aluminum. That would get me back going until I could afford to upgrade. (Although it looks like solid aluminum would be an upgrade there.) Either that or search on Reliant DD 90 owners who have used other bandsaw brands as parts sources and see what they have to do to make them work...

Seems there are some parts that interchange between the Taiwanese bandsaws that were branded as: Jet, Grizzly, HF, Shopfox, Reliant, Powermatic, General, Rockwell... But those "some" may need to be adapted to fit. That's what I found in a quick search.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*band saw*

Hi Gary those guides all fit I did a re build on a tri star band saw and used jet guides and the same on my current saw which is a wood master. all use those guides. regards carl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I ordered this part. Part looks identical except set screw is on the other side for the rear bearing.
ACCURA complete upper blade guide for 14" band saw - Amazon.com
If it works for $84 can convert to bearing guides.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I've had hard times too finding Guide kit for my old band saw. I got an aftermarket part and it was worth it. The place where I ordered the kit has a large selection of blade guides and they have for Reliant saw too but I guess they don't have for the 14 inch.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

The part came today fit perfectly I'll order the ball bearing guides next week same company.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a good news.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I got tired of looking for a used 14" and we found an old 3/4 hp. Craftsman 12" almost unused, with a cast iron table. I think it could have been made in 1974 from the S/N. It has actually turned out to be a great little saw after replacing the guide bearings, blade, and a tune up. We don't plan on doing any re-sawing, but it seems it could do it.


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Things like that make be jealous and hopeful I can strike craigslist gold some day. Nice find.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Works well only have $112 with new guide. Have not ordered the bearing guides yet.


----------

